# CBC:  Teen cadet battling cancer completes 160-kilometre, 4-day march with CAF



## dimsum (31 Jul 2017)

BZ.



> A Portage la Prairie teen broke new ground as the first Canadian cadet to complete a gruelling, four-day military training march ... while fighting cancer.
> 
> Alex Wishart, 16, walked 40 kilometres a day for four days as part of the Nijmegen March, which started in 1909 as a military exercise and has become an annual event in the Netherlands that Canadian military teams take part in each year.
> 
> ...



http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/teen-marching-cancer-military-1.4228358


----------

